# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  MF - 2046 2004 720p HDTV x264-NGB [Asia][16+]

## thangmarketing

He was a writer. He thought he wrote about the future but it really was the past. In his novel, a mysterious train left for 2046 every once in a while. Everyone who went there had the same intention.....to recapture their lost memories. It was said that in 2046, nothing ever changed. Nobody knew for sure if it was true, because nobody who went there had ever come back- except for one. He was there. He chose to leave. He wanted to change. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212712/ Ratings: 7.4/10 from 25,821 users

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
MF - 2046 2004 720p HDTV x264-NGB [Asia][16+]
MF - 2046 2004 720p HDTV x264-NGB [Asia][16+] sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* MF - 2046 2004 720p HDTV x264-NGB [Asia][16+]*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------


## datlinh1989

Thank nhiều nhiều về những chia sẻ của bạn, bác có thể nói rõ hơn ko.

----------


## ngochan

Cảm ơn bạn về những chia sẻ của pạn, pác có thể nói rõ hơn ko.

----------

